# InFocus X6 Projector



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying an InFocus X6 DLP projector soon, and i was wondering if there was anyone who owns this already, who wanted to give me their opinions on it??
Would appreciate it!!
Thanks


----------

